# Elementary Dear Wats on Thread



## pottz (Sep 15, 2015)

sorry ducks im still not buying it,and i mean buying it.id miss the time spent digging through countless bins and containers looking for the one that works.what would do with all that extra time?


----------



## robscastle (May 13, 2012)

I always save and Nuts and Bolts I recover after dismantling electric stuff and when I am in the mood systematically sort them into the otto bin 
I have the usual accs in the Ts and Ds set too and couple of plastic thread pitch gauges I am inching to show but they are about 1000klm away at the mo.

That's an impressive accessory set for the workshop you have there not a feather out of place either!.... I dont suppose there is a leather wallet amoungst the gum trees by any chance.


----------



## pottz (Sep 15, 2015)

> I always save and Nuts and Bolts I recover after dismantling electric stuff and when I am in the mood systematically sort them into the otto bin
> I have the usual accs in the Ts and Ds set too and couple of plastic thread pitch gauges I am inching to show but they are about 1000klm away at the mo.
> 
> That s an impressive accessory set for the workshop you have there not a feather out of place either!.... I dont suppose there is a leather wallet amoungst the gum trees by any chance.
> ...


that wallet is long gone rc i think i saw a pic of the duck using the leather to strop his blades on.


----------



## robscastle (May 13, 2012)

Yeah that would be right possibly used to store thread gauges in


----------



## robscastle (May 13, 2012)

Its now Sep 2020 and I haven't made a single wood product all year.


----------



## robscastle (May 13, 2012)

Yesterday I managed to back the ute into the Industrial complexs 40 odd letterboxex

Wasn't that a mess, so I guess I have a job today!










Heap of junk was held together by pop rivets …....guess what they popped!


----------



## pottz (Sep 15, 2015)

> Yesterday I managed to back the ute into the Industrial complexs 40 odd letterboxex
> 
> Wasn t that a mess, so I guess I have a job today!
> 
> ...


nice work rc !


----------



## robscastle (May 13, 2012)

couldn't let Fathers day drift past without a mention Yours truly, Grandson Rocky, and No 3 Son out enyoying it

There was even a few ducks there too.


----------



## pottz (Sep 15, 2015)

> couldn t let Fathers day drift past without a mention Yours truly, Grandson Rocky, and No 3 Son out enyoying it
> 
> There was even a few ducks there too.
> 
> - robscastle


looks like a nice time out with the boys.those filthy ducks were probably begging for a hand out ill bet.


----------



## LittleBlackDuck (Feb 26, 2016)

> ... what would do with all that extra time?
> - pottz


Hell, what else but *drink*!


> Heap of junk was held together by pop rivets ….
> - robscastle


You need a...


> There was even a *few ducks there too*.
> - robscastle


Who else would take that picture… *JC* only performs that trick at Easter or public holidays!... and farters day don't count


----------



## pottz (Sep 15, 2015)

c'mon rc time too raid the ducks lair !!!


----------



## robscastle (May 13, 2012)

Hello Pottzy sorry but as much as I would like to you will have to count me out I cannot get home let alone go to visit friendly cockroaches

Plus I have been busy fixing the Industrial complexes letter box some spastic knocked over



















Fancy expecting 8×1/8 or 3mm Pop rivets to hold a structure like that up in the first place.

Needless to say they went back in !

I am nor redesigning their hunk of Junk!

would not have happened if it was made of wood
and I might put a sign on it DO not Lean ON the Letter Boxes

Would not have happened if it was mad of wood!! check out the impact damage that sent Big John crashing down!!


----------



## LittleBlackDuck (Feb 26, 2016)

> ... Would not have happened if it was mad of *wood*!!...
> - robscastle


Sorry *rc*, I don't recommend you *mad* (hoon) about in a *wooden ute*!


----------



## pottz (Sep 15, 2015)

so whats the deal rc they wont let you even go back to your own home.what kind of crazy land do you guys live in ? see were very realistic here in the states,we cant stand still on a beach but we can stand in long lines in a super market,much safer-lol.


----------



## robscastle (May 13, 2012)

As we chat today
The following conditions apply (for me as a pleb)

Entry int queensland is fly in only
then manadatory 14 day quarantine at my expense
In a bloody motel room

If I wanted to do it I would have to leave my vehicle here
Pay for an inflated air line ticket
Pay for a 14 day stay in a motel and be not allowed to leave the room
of which I wouldn't want to do after hearing about the randy security guards in melb

so its lucky I can stay with family.


----------



## LittleBlackDuck (Feb 26, 2016)

> ... In a *bloody motel* room…
> 
> ... so its lucky I can stay *with family*...
> - robscastle


Better than a *bloodless cell*!
And it's always the family that *really* suffers.

It's a bummer when the *pol-ticks* keep moving the goal posts… but then that's *Aussie Rules* for you… regardless of the footy code you follow! Be glad you're not a Victorian (a leper without "country").

Talking about *footy*... you should've taken up *footy* instead of woodworking… looks like the *Sherrin* (brand of AFL football) is a *"Get out of jail free"* card for far too many privileged.


----------



## robscastle (May 13, 2012)

As we chat today
The following conditions apply (for me as a pleb)

Entry int queensland is fly in only
then manadatory 14 day quarantine at my expense
In a bloody motel room

If I wanted to do it I would have to leave my vehicle here
Pay for an inflated air line ticket
Pay for a 14 day stay in a motel and be not allowed to leave the room
of which I wouldn't want to do after hearing about the randy security guards in melb

so its lucky I can stay with family.


----------

